# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software)  تفليش الايفون بدون استعمال الازرار

## adame123

ان لم تكن تعمل عندك ازرار البور والهوم في هاتفك الايفون وتريد تفليشه فهدا هو الحل 
وكذالك اذا كان هاتفك لايريد الخوج من وضع الريكوفري
نسخة mac
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
او
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
او
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
نسخة windows 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
او
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
او
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
او
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   تشغيل البرنامج كمسؤول بعد ذالك تقوم بربط الهاتف بالحاسوب وهو شغال  بعد ذالك تضغط على رز ENTRE MODE RECOVERY ستحصل على مود ريكوفري

----------


## adame123

لا شكر على واجب 
و شكرا على تشجيعاتكم

----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله  فيك اخي
حاول ان   تشرح مواضعك  بالصور_

----------

